# Homeland security, OSHA & Background Checks for a Snow Account!



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I had a Meeting today with some suit & tie guys to Bid on three sites for a Company.

The Main guy flat out told me they have a hard time finding contractors to big on there sites. There Looking for a new contractor this year cause the old one can not pass a background check anymore.


The Contract is Per Push/ Per Ton.

The Lot & Walks are to be keep wet 24/7 7 days a week.

All my guys must have at all times:
- Safety Vest (we wear them anyhow)
- Hard Hats & Glasses

I'm thinking this is kinda out of the norm but no big deal, then he says:

We will need a list of all employees that could ever be on site, Including there name, SSN, Photo and They must sign off on a Background check.

Also anytime your guys are on site they must wear a Company ID Card with there Photo on it, where it can be seen.



Were going to bid it kinda high because I don't think to many ppl are going to bid against me.

What do you guys think about this?


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

is becomming common place, Schools and gated places...


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

rgrimes945;805995 said:


> is becomming common place, Schools and gated places...


Thats what im hearing. We haven't had to deal with that yet, but i can understand due to the type of company it is.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Be careful giving out employees SSN's. Im assuming you will have each employee sign a waiver giving you their permission to pass along the social. This happened to me before. A company wanted detailed, personal information on all our workers. I told them that is private information and I can not legally, nor would I feel comfortable giving that out. They backed down and the contract went through anyhow. Good luck, sounds like it could be a moneymaker though.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Clapper&Company;805967 said:


> I had a Meeting today with some suit & tie guys to Bid on three sites for a Company.
> 
> The Main guy flat out told me they have a hard time finding contractors to big on there sites. There Looking for a new contractor this year cause the old one can not pass a background check anymore.
> 
> ...


hmmm.................................didn't realize that obama had a place in Ohio


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

toby4492;806801 said:


> hmmm.................................didn't realize that obama had a place in Ohio


Just reading the subject, his name came to mind.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

are you bidding on a government controlled facility


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Go for it. Anything to exclude the masses should raise the rates. We work at a few controlled environments and have had to do similar.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

i did some sub work at a BAYER drug research and manufactring complex. I had to have a backround check for everyone who ran my trucks. Everyone had to go onsite to fill out paper work and get a pic taken. A little bit of a pita at first but after that you just pulled up to the gate and drove in. I bigger problem was there saftey class 2 hours( they paid per truck rate per man hour so no cost to me)
You also needed to remember you were always being watched speed limit was 20 so don't go faster or you will be supended for one day. We had to fight them to understand a skidsteer was designed to spin around and it was not a unsafe act


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We do some airport properties and same thing.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm working up the bids tonight so I might have some ?'s posted lol.


They are Communication Sites, so I can see why its that way.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I understand everything except the hard hats and glasses? WTF!


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

snow blowers blow things besides snow  ask my insurance agent what happens when an idiot blows snow towards the window of a building along a flower bed that has small stones as top cover and those stones are picked up and thrown at a window of an engineering firm at 345am :realmad::realmad:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hard hats don't make you smarter.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm thinking hard hats are more for OSHA then anything


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Clapper&Company;807263 said:


> I'm thinking hard hats are more for OSHA then anything


Most likely. If you're operating "heavy equipment" you probably need them. Like glasses for any "power equipment"

Best of luck to you on this bid.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Too much headache. But, if they like a 2x charge then so be it.

I would ask about the details of the background check first. Some are very extensive and you will NEVER find ANY shoveler that can pass it. 

Hard hat in the winter is just dumb. How do you wear one and keep your head warm when outside the truck.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;806849 said:


> Go for it. Anything to exclude the masses should raise the rates.


You would think, but not necessarily true.

I'm going head to head with the two big nationals on a large facility.....just us three.

They both price this type of work on the cheap. Go figure.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

The big national property companies will still have to have their account hands and their subs pass the same background checks.


----------



## FAST87BIRD (Nov 8, 2008)

I have to do this for an account I sub. It is for an affiliate of Summit Racing, It becomes a real pain at first. Once you get yourself and your guys through everything it really isnt a bad thing. In a way it is nice, as long as you can stay under thier radar so you can get in and get out as fast as possible.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*The initial paperwork and processes are*

an aggravation, once your in the system you will be thankful though. There are many Contractors that do not emply folks that could pass any kind of background check, kinda weeds out the low hanging fruit. They likely will also be checking their credit scores, you may want to nothify your employees that submit their SS# so they are aware in case they have credit check alerts on file with the reporting agencies. Best of luck to you with the bid and the account.


----------

